# How do I make a image clickable to a video



## BCgreen (Oct 15, 2004)

Just like going to a Youtube video, you see a image and when you click on it, it becomes a video.
An acquaintance did this for me and posted it for me in an ad. I didn't want to show my ignorance on how to do it, but he just said: "_I posted it as a picture that then was a link to the video" _I would like to know how to do that. I have the image and I have the link, but don't know how to put it together.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Is this for a webpage you have? Or are you trying to post it on a forum, this forum? Or an email, or a document, or something else?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

If it's for here at TSG ... select the text and click on the chain Link ... Speed 78 .. See attached
If it's in a document like an Excel, Word or Email file ....
Select the text or picture then Rclick on the selection and choose Hyperlink


----------



## BCgreen (Oct 15, 2004)

I am running a vehicle ad that has a number of photos and I would like to post a clickable photo that links to Youtube. The original ad expired and I want to recreate it but don't know how to do the clickable photo.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

So it's a webpage? Where is this ad located? I can move you to the Web Design/Development section if you like?


----------



## BCgreen (Oct 15, 2004)

Okay, thanks. Its at a few places, one is Excellence-mag.com and the other is finecars.cc


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Looking at the source on the home page of the one site, this appears to be the code they are using:

http://www.excellence-mag.com/



Or see this: http://www.w3schools.com/tags/tryit.asp?filename=tryhtml_image_link


----------



## BCgreen (Oct 15, 2004)

Thanks, but I don't know how to do it?


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

BCgreen said:


> I have the image and I have the link, but don't know how to put it together.


If you would replace http://www.videosite.com/video.html AND img/video.mp4 with your own data this will work ...

```
[URL=http://www.videosite.com/video.html][IMG alt="The video"]img/video.mp4[/IMG][/URL]
```
 If you want the video to appear on the same page then take out target="_blank"


----------



## BCgreen (Oct 15, 2004)

My screenshot will be placed between quotation marks: "img/video.mp4" and the video part will be placed between quotation marks: "http://www.videosite.com/video.com/video.html"
Take out: target="_blank"
Is this correct?

What I end with is the video, but my screen shot does not show up. I was hoping the screen shot would show first and then when you click on the screenshot the video starts.


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

Sorry my previous example was misleading -- try this ...

```
[URL=PUT  THE VIDEO LINK HERE][IMG alt="PUT SCREENSHOT DESCRIPTION HERE"]PUT THE SCREENSHOT LINK HERE[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## BCgreen (Oct 15, 2004)

Didn't work and perhaps it didn't work because I need to put a screenshot description. What if I don't want or need a description.
How about me giving you the parts in your pm?


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

There's no harm done if you just post what you have publicly, using the 'Insert...' icon in the 'Post Reply' header. Maybe then I can identify the problem ...


----------



## BCgreen (Oct 15, 2004)

Screenshot:
https://2.bp.blogspot.com/--_nRZIjYqqg/VnI3tkk6ycI/AAAAAAAANow/6JoVWocLO9Q/s640/Screen+Shot+2015-12-16+at+10.18.32+PM.png

Video link:

"



"

Thanks. anxious to see what I am missing.


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

```
[URL=https://youtu.be/QJIlS2-D9HU]<img src=https://2.bp.blogspot.com/--_nRZIjYqqg/VnI3tkk6ycI/AAAAAAAANow/6JoVWocLO9Q/s640/Screen%2BShot%2B2015-12-16%2Bat%2B10.18.32%2BPM.png" title="Click to view the video ..." alt="Video SCREENSHOT">[/URL]
```
This should do it (I hope)


----------



## BCgreen (Oct 15, 2004)

No, sorry. What you did was the same result as mine.


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

Forgive me - my bad, I missed the first double quote from the img tag - please try this ...

```
[URL=https://youtu.be/QJIlS2-D9HU][IMG alt="Video SCREENSHOT"]https://2.bp.blogspot.com/--_nRZIjYqqg/VnI3tkk6ycI/AAAAAAAANow/6JoVWocLO9Q/s640/Screen%2BShot%2B2015-12-16%2Bat%2B10.18.32%2BPM.png[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## BCgreen (Oct 15, 2004)

No change, same result - sorry


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

Sincere apologies BC - I think I must be losing it in my old age
We have to use a bit of jQuery to get this working ...
The following script will work, but you must ensure that you download the latest version of jquery and put it in your root folder (or wherever you keep your .js files).
When you have updated the text in red, put this line in your section

and put the following into your section ...


```
[IMG]https://2.bp.blogspot.com/--_nRZIjYqqg/VnI3tkk6ycI/AAAAAAAANow/6JoVWocLO9Q/s640/Screen+Shot+2015-12-16+at+10.18.32+PM.png[/IMG]
```


----------



## BCgreen (Oct 15, 2004)

Sorry for the ignorant question but how do I find JavaScript files on the computer?


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

JavaScript normally resides in a suitably named directory (e.g. 'js') within your website directory, either on your computer or your hosting domain. However this not a 'rule' just a guideline. You could just as easily locate it alongside your .html pages.
For the former case, you would access it using this line in your head section ...

and for the latter use this line ...

... where jquery.a.b.js is the name of the file you download from this link
Hope that helps


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

Just to amplify on the previous reply ...
Javascript is not a part of your computer's structure, it is 'inserted' into website hierarchies as determined by the designer/developer as needs arise. The jquery.a.b.js (currently jquery.1.12.js) file I have asked you to download, is the core library file and is needed within a site, in order for any Javascipt coding to work


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

JiminSA said:


> ... core library file and is needed within a site, in order for any Javascipt coding to work


Sorry BC that should have read .... core library file and is needed within a site, in order for any jQuery coding to work ...
Have you managed to use the code I gave you. successfully?


----------



## BCgreen (Oct 15, 2004)

Not tried it yet and if I am able to do it. Not sure which jquery to download.


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

Use this link in the page - Download the uncompressed, development jQuery 1.12.1


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

for posting youtube direct on this forum, i copy the link from youtube site, R/C and copy link, then paste here.

if posting to a bulletin forum, i would snip the last part of the address, a bit of code from the link copied from the youtube site. like this


----------

